# Newb porting help?



## Codenomics (Nov 9, 2011)

So I have been hunting and not finding anything helpful.

I am wanting to learn a bit but have no clue where to start. I want to (try) to port GB (CM7) over to my wife's phone (My Touch Q).

I have been trying to find a place to learn what I need to do but cant really find anything aside from kitchen tutorials. I am not asking anyone to tell me exactly what to do, I actually want to learn and do the work.

Any ideas or help would be awesome!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

why CM7?

and CM has been ported to this device already
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/22211/


----------



## Codenomics (Nov 9, 2011)

CM9 has been ported to it. The device doesn't handle it all that well. The device ships with GB and I think that it would be the best fit.

The port that chui101 has done is awesome though. I just don't think that this phone is built for it.

Sent from my cell phone so don't laugh at my audio collect


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Fixing the current edition is a better idea, but if your dead set on it use his device tree and build cm7 using that device tree. But consider that device tree was written to match the cm9 frameworks so you may need to put in some work there to get it to build. The device trees don't change a ton between releases but it just depends on what needs to be in the frameworks that is required for compatibility

And be sure you give credit!


----------



## Codenomics (Nov 9, 2011)

The problem with the current builds are the simple fact that the lag is amazing.

Sent from my cell phone so don't laugh at my audio collect


----------

